# Body Post holes?



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a painted body, now I have to figure out the best way to put holes in it for the posts and the antenna.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

put a dab of paint on the ends of the body posts. set the body down on to the posts where you want it to be. tyg. for the antenna you just need to be rairly close. the antenna tube will bend to the hole you put in. to make the holes you can sharpen a piece of tubeing and cut the budy that way or you can go to a hobby store and get a reamer like this. http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJGU5&P=7


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a picture


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

There is a company out there that makes body post holes. They are real sharp metal pieces that directly slide over the body post. Once you get the body lined up, you press down on them and they make a dimple in the body. Real nice tool to have.


----------



## Immo (Jan 10, 2010)

I picked this up.

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=IMXRCO9485


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Thats very interesting and cool  Never seen a product like that. Let us know how they work


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Immo said:


> I picked this up.
> 
> https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=IMXRCO9485


 
That's pretty slick. 

This is what I use

http://www.mcmaster.com/#3385a11/=5fi992

Threaded-Hole Transfer Punches 4-40

RC


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I always just punch my post holes before I paint the body. Set the body on top of the car, put a mark above the post, use a reamer to make the hole, done. No fancy gadgets needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Immo said:


> I picked this up.
> 
> https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=IMXRCO9485


 Thats Trick!

I normaly completly mount my body, trim it and mark wheel openings before I paint.

BTW. Thats a good looking body, nice job.


----------

